# Lucy



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

Lucy my 10 week old Chihuahua

























Lucy's Yorkie-Poo "sister" Mia


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Lucy is so cute and tiny!!! Her big sis Mia is beautiful!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

What a pair of sweeties!



Is that you little head? If it is, you are STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Lucy is just adorable and her sister Mia is very cute too


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Lucy is adorable!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

They're both adorable!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute!


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

What sweet furbabies!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Both of your babies are super cute


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

How sweet! I like the little sweatshirt too.
And Mia is also beautiful!
Welcome to the board!


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

oh it looks like she's in a nursery! she's so cute! I love her sweatshirt too


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww so adorable!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

how sweet n cute!! welcome!!


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Soooo cute!! Welcome! My chi is also named Lucy--she's 12 weeks old.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

They are beautiful! The 2nd pic down is just TOO cute! :love5:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

What a pretty baby!
Mia is adorable! :wave:


----------



## ChicaDee (Dec 3, 2005)

Your girls are VERY pretty. I agree that second pic is WAY TOO CUTE  BTW where in Canada if you don't mind? 8)


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Your girls are both beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Adorable babies! :love7:


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

She is too cute! And she's already wearing clothing, what a good girl


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are both beautiful!!! :wave:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

they are beautiful! :wave:


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments! Here are a few more recent pics.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

She's such a little peanut! And getting so "big"!
I love the second picture. :angel10:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Some of the cutest little ones ever!!! ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She really is so pretty!! :love5:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

What a cutie! My Jasper is 10wks also, he was born Dec 20.


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

How tweet are they :wave: :love7:


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Just adorable. Makes us wonder, how did we ever make it without them.


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you allfor your nice comments! here a few more:


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Awww...thats a great shirt for her! She is too cute


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

newf said:


> Awww...thats a great shirt for her! She is too cute


Thank you!!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

she is sooo cute!!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

omg, she has quite the wardrobe already! Holy cow!!!! hehe

She is too cute for words!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

lecohen said:


> What a pair of sweeties!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you little head? If it is, you are STUNNING!!!!



omg, that's funny. I have always wondered the same thing about littlehead, but never thought to ask!


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

"Is that you little head? If it is, you are STUNNING!!!! "

Was little head someone else's i.d. or dog?? If so sorry but it's not me. If you saw a pic of Lucy with someone in it then yes that was me.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

No, that is not Little Head. That is a picture of Elisha Cuthbert, an actress. She plays Keifer Sutherland's daughter in the series "24".

http://elisha-cuthbert.trexcatnip.com/


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Bijou said:


> No, that is not Little Head. That is a picture of Elisha Cuthbert, an actress. She plays Keifer Sutherland's daughter in the series "24".
> 
> http://elisha-cuthbert.trexcatnip.com/


oh, ok. LOL

thanks


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Your new puppy is so cute!


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

BlueMo0nz said:


> Your new puppy is so cute!


Thank you! YOUR dogs are SO adorable!!!! I left them each a few "bones". Tyke is the cutest puppy I have ever seen!!


----------

